# Fresh dead shrimp?



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Staying by the Little lagoon pass and looking for the best place to get bait. How far do I need to drive? What's a good price? Thanks


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Fresh dead are somewhat hard to find these days. Try capt gray at gray's tackle or call goin' fishing on Lillian highway to see what they have. If you strike out there, outkast is also fairly close. You can always buy live shrimp in a bag- they become fresh dead pretty soon and are better than frozen in my opinion.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There are Seafood Markets over that way, sold for human consumption, that will be the closet


----------

